# Schweizer Uhr



## Setwale_Charm

Warum hat man eine mekanische Uhr, elektrische Uhr, goldene Uhr oder sogar biologische Uhr aber immer SchweizeR Uhr?

Ich meine, warum hat das R obwohl das eine weibliche Form ist?


----------



## Henryk

Ach so. Na ja:

Bei der Schweiz kann man (merkwürdigerweise) wohl immer "Schweizer" sagen, wenn etwas aus/von der Schweiz ist.

Der Schweizer Maler (statt "der deutsche Maler")
Die Schweizer Armee (statt "die deutsche Armee")
Das Schweizer Taschenmesser (statt "das deutsche Taschenmesser")

"Schweizerisch" gibt's zwar auch, habe ich aber nie[ allein attributiv vor einem Nomen gesehen, prädikativ sowieso nicht.

Robocop ist beispielsweise dann hier wohl das einzige Schweizer Mitglied.

Mal sehen, was die anderen zu sagen haben.


----------



## Kajjo

_Schweizer_ ist eines der wenigen undeklinierten (undeklinierbaren) Adjektive -- eine richtige Ausnahme!

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Solche undeklinierbaren Adjektive, die mit -er enden, gibt es eigentlich haufenweise (Berliner, Kölner, Prager, Pariser, Mailänder, Minsker und und und). Schweizer is insofern eine Ausnahme, als es von dem Namen eines Landes und nicht von einem Stadtnamen abgeleitet wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei zahlreichen Ortsnamen und Ländernamen wird die Ableitung auf "er" gebildet, sie ist teilweise noch produktiv:

Dresdner Christstollen
Thüringer Rostbratwürste
Berliner Pfannkuchen

Ländernamen sind seltener, aber möglich:

Deutschländ*er* Würstchen (aber: Deutsch*e* Demokratische Republik)
Holländer Käse


----------



## cyanista

Stimmt, Hutschi! Von manchen Bundesländern (ihren Namen meine ich natürlich) lassen sich auch  Adjektive auf -er ableiten!  Also Thüringer und Brandenburger. Noch mehr?

Deutschländer und Holländer als Adjektive sieht man wohl nur in diesen Markennamen?


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> Solche undeklinierbaren Adjektive, die mit -er enden, gibt es eigentlich haufenweise (Berliner, Kölner, Prager, Pariser, Mailänder, Minsker und und und). Schweizer is insofern eine Ausnahme, als es von dem Namen eines Landes und nicht von einem Stadtnamen abgeleitet wurde.


Richtig!

Kajjo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Also geht "Moskauer" auch in diese Gruppe? Ich hatte immer Zweifeln uber "Moskauer Deutsche Zeitung"..


----------



## Hutschi

cyanista said:


> Stimmt, Hutschi! Von manchen Bundesländern (ihren Namen meine ich natürlich) lassen sich auch Adjektive auf -er ableiten!  Also Thüringer und Brandenburger. Noch mehr?


 
Mecklenburger (nicht aber Vorpommerner?)
allgemein auf "...burg"
Sachsen-Anhalter (aber auch auf "...isch")




cyanista said:


> Deutschländer und Holländer als Adjektive sieht man wohl nur in diesen Markennamen?


 
Ich denke, ja. Es zeigt aber, dass "...er" noch produktiv ist.



Setwale_Charm said:


> Also geht "Moskauer" auch in diese Gruppe? Ich hatte immer Zweifeln uber "Moskauer Deutsche Zeitung"..


 
Ja. Weiteres Beispiel: "Moskauer Eis"


----------



## Lestat_198

Heißt es nicht etwa "Sachsen-Anhaltinisch"? =)


----------



## Hutschi

Lestat_198 said:


> Heißt es nicht etwa "Sachsen-Anhaltinisch"? =)


 
Es gibt noch die Formen "anhaltisch" und "anhaltinisch", die vorzugsweise gebraucht werden.

Für "Anhalter" kenne ich den "Anhalter Bahnhof".

Die Form auf "er" ist hier eher selten.


----------



## cyanista

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, ja. Es zeigt aber, dass "...er" noch produktiv ist.



Klar ist _-er_ noch produktiv!  Wenn man auf Mars eine Stadt bauen und sie Marsport nennen würde, dann dürfte man in deutschen Zeitungen solche Überschriften lesen:

*"Das erste außerirdische Verbrechen: Marsporter Bank gesprengt und ausgeraubt." *


----------



## Lestat_198

Die marsportische, marsportianische, marsportiesische Bank *g*


----------



## cheshire

Hi. Ist "Japaner" auch eine Ausname?


----------



## cyanista

cheshire said:


> Hi. Ist "Japaner" auch eine Ausname?



Hallo cheshire,

dieser Thread ist über Adjektive, die auf -er enden. Japaner ist ein Substantiv und bedeutet "ein Mann aus Japan" (eine Frau ist dementsprechend Japanerin). Das Adjektiv lautet "japanisch". Es würde also beispielsweise nicht "Japaner Uhr" heißen, sondern "japanische Uhr". Habe ich deine Frage somit beantwortet?

This thread is about adjectives ending with -er. Japaner is a noun meaning "a man from Japan" (a woman would be "Japanerin"). The adjective is "japanisch". So, we would not say, for example, "Japaner Uhr" but "japanische Uhr". Does it answer your question?


----------



## cheshire

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## arlett

In the second post it was mentioned that _schweizerisch_ is not really idiomatic before nouns (if I understood correctly).

Would it then be unidiomatic to say something like:

*Unser Unternehmen kauft die Ersatzteile aus einer schweizerischen Firma. *
In this case it wouldn't be an exception as I see (it's declined in a normal way)

Or should it be *aus einer Schweizer Firma* (with the adjective capitalized too)?
I really can't tell the difference.


----------



## Kajjo

So ist es richtig:

_Unser Unternehmen kauft die Ersatzteile von einer Schweizer Firma._


----------



## berndf

The adjective _schweizerisch _(like other toponym derived adjective in _-sch_ in German speaking Switzerland) has become obsolete since the beginning of the 21th century. It had the peek of its popularity in the mid 20th century, remained in use as a minor variant in the second half of the 20th century but has all but completely disappeared in the last 20 years. It has today only survived in names of organisation that have not yet been renamed, like _Schweizerische Nationalbank_.


----------



## berndf

Setwale_Charm said:


> Ich meine, warum hat das R obwohl das eine weibliche Form ist?





Kajjo said:


> _Schweizer_ ist eines der wenigen undeklinierten (undeklinierbaren) Adjektive -- eine richtige Ausnahme!


Although it is today mainly perceived as an adjective, toponym-derived attributes ending in _-er_ are grammatically nouns and not adjectives._ Schweizer _in _Schweizer Uhr_ is a genitive plural attribute. The base word _Schweizer _means _Swiss person_ and the genitive plural is _Schweizer_ as well and literally means _pertaining to the Swiss people_.


----------



## bearded

As an analogy with _schweizerisch _(but this time from the name of a town, not of a country) it occurs to me that the dialect of Vienna/Wien is called _Wienerisch. _I find that the German language is irregular in this field, since forms like Frankfurterisch or Stuttgarterisch do not exist (to my knowledge).


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> As an analogy to _schweizerisch _(but this time from the name of a town, not of a country) it occurs to me that the dialect of Vienna/Wien is called _Wienerisch. _I find that the German language is irregular in this field, since forms like Frankfurterisch or Stuttgarterisch do not exist (to my knowledge).


Hmm...actually I don't see too much irregularity there.
Wienerisch is specifically known because it is a unique, distinct form of the language. Another similar case is Berlinerisch. I'd say the "formula" goes: 
name of the place -> name of people from there (in singular) -> language they speak there

Berlin -> Berliner -> Berlinerisch
München -> Münchner -> Münchnerisch  (less common because Munich variant is less distinct)
Bayern -> Bayer -> Bairisch

Since Switzerland has 4 different official languages, Schweizerisch as name of the language wouldn't make sense; besides they already have the formal name _Schwizerdütsch _for the Swiss variant of German.


----------



## fdb

The same issue as here:

typisch österreichische Gerichte


----------

